# Cranberry Resort Choices



## Dori

We are thinking of doing a summer week close to home next summer. We have been to Carriage Hills, and would like to try one of the Cranberry resorts. Which one would you recommend? None seem to stand out from the others.

Dori


----------



## gandalf252002

Try and get the waterfront property if you can.  My understanding is it only trades in II.  Avoid the Mountain and Condo 80 type properties if you can.


----------



## CSB

Hi Dori. The Cranberry Harbour Castle is a newer part of the Cranberry complex and the units looked very nice. (We toured it right after it was built). The big disadvantage with the Harbour units is they are across the busy hi-way from the main part. If you want to go to the pool, restaurant, tennis courts, golf, you have to cross the hi-way by foot or drive. Not very nice. There was talk of building a pool in this section but I don't think that they did. I have no knowledge from the past 3 or 4 years though.

Club Cranberry is ok. The units are not as nice as Carriage Hills. If you are not expecting a lot, you can have a really nice time because the area is so nice. We sent a week in the summer in the area every year when the kids were younger. Lots to do and I love the village at Blue Mountain. We ended up renting units from private individuals when we couldn't get an exchange.

Any question, just ask me.


----------



## Dori

Thanks, Cindy! The one thing I didn't like about Carriage Hills was the indoor/outdoor pool. Because the grandkids were so small, we had to stay in the shallow end and kiddie pool, both of which were indoors.  Does Carriage Ridge have its own pool?

Will we see you at the TOTUG meeting in November?

Dori


----------



## CSB

Carriage Ridge does have it's own pool. It is a regular indoor pool. Don't know if they have a separate kiddies pool or just a shallow end. Our kids loved the Hills pool. We always went in the winter and they would love swimming to the outdoor part, rolling in the snow and then jumping back in the pool.

If you book Carriage Hills or Ridge and want to take the kids to the Horseshoe adventure park, watch for discounts from sites such as groupon.

Don't know yet about making it to the meeting.


----------



## CSB

This past summer, we went to The Berkshires (west part of Mass)for a week. We stayed at Vacation Villages (Jiminy Peak is right down the road). The drive was not too far so we could go in one day and we really had a wonderful time. If you like arts and culture, it's a great place to spend time. There is a lot of driving involved because the resort is in a good location but everything is at least a 20 minute drive away.

If you want more info, ask me or see my review on TUG


----------



## CSB

You didn't say if this is a vacation for just the two of you or with family.


----------



## Dori

We are taking our grandchildren, ages 4 and 6. We did the Berkshires several years ago with our kids (Oak and Spruce Resort), but want to stay close to home so that Mommy and Daddy can come up for the weekend to join us.

I am also looking at Georgian Manor, as it has both an indoor and outdoor pool.

Dori


----------



## cd5

Dori said:


> We are taking our grandchildren, ages 4 and 6. We did the Berkshires several years ago with our kids (Oak and Spruce Resort), but want to stay close to home so that Mommy and Daddy can come up for the weekend to join us.
> 
> I am also looking at Georgian Manor, as it has both an indoor and outdoor pool.
> 
> Dori



Club Intrawest has a lovely outdoor pool...Beautiful facility with rooms comparable to Carriage Hills.


----------



## Dori

Thanks, cd5. Does Intrawest trade through RCI? 

This summer, I was initially disappointed because the resort we went to (Royal Harbour Resort) only had an indoor pool. However, the weather was so cool for the week that we were there, I was thankful, so that the little ones could swim every day. 

Dori


----------



## CSB

Club Intrawest is very nice. I own at Carriage Hills and although we were with RCI and it was RCI listed , we were not allowed to trade into Club Intrawest (no one ever explained it to me so that I could understand). Club Intrawest is resort 7488 in the RCI book. If you can get it, a really nice place to stay.

We stayed at Royal Harbour one year and really enjoyed it. We just went swimming in the lake and never used the indoor pool.


----------



## liz b

CSB said:


> Club Intrawest is very nice. I own at Carriage Hills and although we were with RCI and it was RCI listed , we were not allowed to trade into Club Intrawest (no one ever explained it to me so that I could understand). Club Intrawest is resort 7488 in the RCI book. If you can get it, a really nice place to stay.
> 
> We stayed at Royal Harbour one year and really enjoyed it. We just went swimming in the lake and never used the indoor pool.



If any of you that own at Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills, please take not of the upcoming  elections/board meetings on Oct 29th and 30th 2018. I believe the votes have to be in by Oct 26th,

There is strength in numbers and we need more of us to unite and work together for our cause. Join 'crchopportunitiesgroup@googlegroups.com

Join the Facebook groups:
Carriage Hills Owners Group and
Carriage Ridge Owners


----------

